# Made my new site, but lost all my links



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just remade my whole website, but the way I did it I lost all my link that I had on my links page. 


If you have a favorite collar place you recommend, toys, educational sites, pedigree sites, whatever please link them in this thread so I can look into possibly adding them to my site.


( I am still working on putting it all back together lol)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a few:

Dog Supplies - Dog Collars, Dog Toys - Lowest Prices Guaranteed!

Dog Toys - Buy 3 Get 1 Free! Over 200 Different Dog Toys For Sale.

Dog Supplies | Dog Products & Supplies | DrsFosterSmith.com

Fetching Tags Online Store

and

I use amazon A LOT as well.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Collars: 
Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home

Weight pulling harnesses:
BrownDog Design Harnesses

I have more but my head is drawing a blank @[email protected]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx guys


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boys go insane for these squeeky Devil balls

JW Pet Products


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my favorite collar site

Nizmos K9 Supply


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love how you say "watch for new additons to come" lol Any day now your new male(s) should be here!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You forgot the best kennel! lol here is a banner for my kennel link

http://k9performancekennels.com/

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/darkillah/performancekennels1.png


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

EckoMac said:


> This is my favorite collar site
> 
> Nizmos K9 Supply


Hes already got his spot 



performanceknls said:


> You forgot the best kennel! lol here is a banner for my kennel link
> 
> Working American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/darkillah/performancekennels1.png


Lol yeah I added that in last night about the additions  I waited on your kennel because I remembered last time you said I needed a better banner lmao so I knew you would post up what you wanted 

Did you see where it states I co own the girls with you? Each of those " co owned with" links to your kennel as well


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks Good Holly I like the Pink LOL ...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Www.caligirlcollars.com  my pups got their transformers autobot/decepticon collars from this site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Looks Good Holly I like the Pink LOL ...


Ya it was the one template I like out of 400 lmao. I was tired of doing everything on my old one and was like screw this, I am making a new site lol. This was actually a wedding one, but I think it worked to fit me and my dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA, it does link to my kennel! lol
Yeah I need someone to make me some new banners because I am useless when it comes to that stuff. You can use that banner for now if you want and when I get a new one I will let you know. I need to update my site it is a mess!!

For those that don't know her link is in her sig 

Home


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Holly, some of your headers are running into the links on your site. 
Btw, who do you host with?  I never understood how hosting worked nor building websites..I only know how to make Templates on Dream weaver and simple graphical banners, buttons and little things. X.X


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> Holly, some of your headers are running into the links on your site.


Do you have a screen shot? Everything looks ok on mine and Jeremys computers, but it views differently to each persons browser.

I use Yahoo and Yahoo website builder.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gargamel really loves this ball, not sure if you still need toy links

pitbull toys - large dog toys - indestructible dog toys - Unbreakoball


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can always use links for good products.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Do you have a screen shot? Everything looks ok on mine and Jeremys computers, but it views differently to each persons browser.
> 
> I use Yahoo and Yahoo website builder.


Yes, let me get it for you. Chances are it is the computer I am on that is making it look diffrent since this is a pretty old laptop.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah thats the computer your using or something. It doesn't have the font I use so thats whatever if defaults to in the size I am using. It may do that to anyones computer than doesn't have my font.

This is what it should look like.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Holly, I am seeing a lot of overlapping too.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ah, man! I want to see your version! >.<

I hate this computer!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luvum said:


> Holly, I am seeing a lot of overlapping too.


Hmm alright, I will have to look for a more common front. How many pages have overlaping?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you do a web site it is best to not use crazy fonts. I have built websites for some businesses and I found that out when they wanted me to use fancy font them they got mad because it made it look weird on their older computer. It is best to go with regular script and keep it simper so all users see it the same way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> When you do a web site it is best to not use crazy fonts. I have built websites for some businesses and I found that out when they wanted me to use fancy font them they got mad because it made it look weird on their older computer. It is best to go with regular script and keep it simper so all users see it the same way.


Its a regular handwriting font. Nothin fancy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hmmm don't know then, normally if a computer does not have that script then it shows up funny.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Holly! You know we appreciate the support!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nizmo said:


> Thanks Holly! You know we appreciate the support!


No Problem man


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Hmm alright, I will have to look for a more common front. How many pages have overlaping?


Every page except event info, puppies & Produced.

The computer I am using is about 3 years old. If I can remember, I will try to look from my computer at work today.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am seeing it too the overlapping under Animal Supplies. I am on a brand new macbook pro I have had it less than 6 months just upgraded so I don't think it's the computer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is what I see Holly


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

When viewed from my computer at work, I'm seeing a totally different font and no overlapping (unless you had it changed already).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I am seeing it too the overlapping under Animal Supplies. I am on a brand new macbook pro I have had it less than 6 months just upgraded so I don't think it's the computer.


its probably your fonts not your computer.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> its probably your fonts not your computer.


:goodpost: Yes its the fonts that you have on your computer not your computer itself or its age.

I am going to find a more basic font that hopefully is more common, but I will never have a font that everyone has lol.

My old one had images so it loaded no matter what, but this one is font based.

What I can do is use a font that uses a smaller size ( but still looks big) so that when it uses the font that others have the words are small enough they don't do that.

When I switch this over if the couple of you that see it like this would go look and see if it fixed that would be great. I will fix it this afternoon.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

You could save all of your headings as jpg's and float them with .css. I can do basic web coding (html & css) pages if you need some help


----------

